# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مجنون هذا اللي يسمونه وسائط ..!!}~

## بقآيا حنين

السلام عليكم 





صباح / مساء الخير 
كيفكم ان شاء الله بخير 
جبت لكم وسائط وان شاء الله تعجبكم 









ابتسم حبيبي خلني اسمع ضحكتك
اقترب مني خلني احضن همستك
بعيوني أشوف فرحتك بايدي امسح دمعتك
أطبع قبلة على خدك يصيح لشوقها قلبك
تعال خلني أشيل همي ويا همك
واكتب على ايدك بدمي والله أحبك









وشلون الحب كله لك أشوفه شوي
وأشوفك كل شي لي بهالكون
وأشوف الكون كله بدونك ولا شي









دخيلك لا طغى همي عليْ وزادتْ أوجاعي 
أبي عينك تغمّضْها وتصدْ إن شفتني طايح
ماابي أكْسر الخاطر أبيك تقدّر أوضاعي
متى ما شفتني فجأة مثل شمْع الشقا سايح
خلْني أجْمَعْ شتاتي ترى ما للحكي داعي








االله لايحرمني منك ياعسى عمرك طويل 
يلي كل الناس عندي مايساويها غلاك والله 
لو اعطيك عمري كله مايوفي الجميل لو 
ابوفي ماقدر اوفي ياكثر والله عطاك









تعودت الجراح وكثر الكذب والعذاب اللي 
تفرضه وعمري اللي راح راح وأنا معك 
علمني منه يعوضه كيت من حر ما فيني 
بكيت شقيت من زحمة همومي شقيت 








خيانة نسيت حبي لك في ثواني
نسيت كل الشوق والأماني
بسهوله حبيت غيري
خاين وبسببك أنا أعاني 








ضمني على صدرك وأبعدني عن الناس
شوف الغزل والحب والنشوة والإحساس
والله يا عمـري نسكر بدون الكاس
ضمني على صدرك بردان دفيني
وأنت على كيفيك موتني أو أحييني

----------


## Malamh Cute

صبآآح الورد ،

رهيبين بقوووه مره عجبوني ،

خآآصةً الأولى والثآآنيه والرآإبعه ههههه حتى البآآقي مره نآآآيس  :nuts:  ،

ثآإنكس ع الطرح قموره ’’}

ربي يعطيش آلف آلف عآإفيه ،

واليوم وكل يوم إن شإء الله  :cheesy:  ،

لآخلآ ولآعدم قلبو ،

سي يو

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> صبآآح الورد ، 
> رهيبين بقوووه مره عجبوني ، 
> خآآصةً الأولى والثآآنيه والرآإبعه ههههه حتى البآآقي مره نآآآيس  ، 
> ثآإنكس ع الطرح قموره ’’} 
> ربي يعطيش آلف آلف عآإفيه ، 
> واليوم وكل يوم إن شإء الله  ، 
> لآخلآ ولآعدم قلبو ، 
> سي يو 
> ملآمح كيوت



 

** 
*×‘?, ملامح كيووت ×‘?,* 
*×* 
** 
*×

*
*ذوقي..  أكيد بيطلعوا رهيبوون ~>> ياشين الثقة* 

*يسلمكـ ربي 
ويعطيكــ الف عافيه ع التواجد
نورتي الصفحهـ
لاعدمتكـ







***

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

يعطيك الله العافيه ..

بارك الله فيك ..

كل المودة

----------


## ورده محمديه

دخيلك لا طغى همي عليْ وزادتْ أوجاعي 
أبي عينك تغمّضْها وتصدْ إن شفتني طايح
ماابي أكْسر الخاطر أبيك تقدّر أوضاعي
متى ما شفتني فجأة مثل شمْع الشقا سايح
خلْني أجْمَعْ شتاتي ترى ما للحكي داعي 





ضمني على صدرك وأبعدني عن الناس
شوف الغزل والحب والنشوة والإحساس
والله يا عمـري نسكر بدون الكاس
ضمني على صدرك بردان دفيني
وأنت على كيفيك موتني أو أحييني


 



*عجبوني حييييييييييييل* 
*يسلموا مليون* 
*دمتي بوود*

----------


## ملكه القلوب

االله لايحرمني منك ياعسى عمرك طويل 
يلي كل الناس عندي مايساويها غلاك والله 
لو اعطيك عمري كله مايوفي الجميل لو 
ابوفي ماقدر اوفي ياكثر والله عطاك 

حلوووووووووين ياحنووووون

يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## شاري الطيب

يسلمووووواع المسجات الحلوووهـ

ما ننحرم من مسجاتك المميزة

تقبلي مروري

شاري الطيب

----------


## ABU A7MED

مرحبا ..

يعطيكى العافية أختى 

بارك الله فيكى :)

تحيتى ..~

----------


## ليلاس

يسلمووووووا يا الغلا ع الطرح

ما نعدم جديدك يا رب

----------


## غرام أحباب

يسلموو خيتي
كلك ذووق
مرره حلوين
...

----------


## كبرياء

حلويين ..}
تسسلم الإأنآمل ..!
مـآإأننح ـرم ..ْ~

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
> 
> يعطيك الله العافيه ..
> 
> بارك الله فيك ..
> 
> كل المودة





*وعليكم السلام والرحمـة ..*



*شبكة النـآصرة ..*

*ويعآفيكـ ويسلمكـ من كل شر*

*تحيآتـي ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> دخيلك لا طغى همي عليْ وزادتْ أوجاعي 
> أبي عينك تغمّضْها وتصدْ إن شفتني طايح
> ماابي أكْسر الخاطر أبيك تقدّر أوضاعي
> متى ما شفتني فجأة مثل شمْع الشقا سايح
> خلْني أجْمَعْ شتاتي ترى ما للحكي داعي
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*وردة محمديـة*

*ويسلمكـ يآرب*

*مودتـي ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> االله لايحرمني منك ياعسى عمرك طويل 
> يلي كل الناس عندي مايساويها غلاك والله 
> لو اعطيك عمري كله مايوفي الجميل لو 
> ابوفي ماقدر اوفي ياكثر والله عطاك
> 
> 
> حلوووووووووين ياحنووووون
> 
> يعطيك الف عافيه




*ملكة القلوب*

*الأحلى مروركـ :)*

*ودي لكـِ ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلمووووواع المسجات الحلوووهـ
> 
> ما ننحرم من مسجاتك المميزة
> 
> تقبلي مروري
> 
> شاري الطيب






*شآري الطيب*

*ولآ أنحرمـ منكم أخي*

*خآلص التحآيـا ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> مرحبا ..
> 
> يعطيكى العافية أختى 
> 
> بارك الله فيكى :)
> 
> تحيتى ..~



 


*مرآحبـ*



*أبو أحمـد*

*ويبآركـ فيكـ ويوفقكـ*

*كن بـ خير*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلمووووووا يا الغلا ع الطرح
> 
> ما نعدم جديدك يا رب









*ليلـآس*

*يسلمكـ ربي من كل شر*

*ودي لكـِ ..*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> يسلموو خيتي
> كلك ذووق
> مرره حلوين
> ...





*غرآم أحبآبـ*

*يسلمكـ ويعآفيكـ ربـي*

*دُمتـٍ .. بـِ ود !*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

> حلويين ..}
> تسسلم الإأنآمل ..!
> مـآإأننح ـرم ..ْ~



 



*كبريآؤ ..*

*يسلمكـ ربي ومآ يحرمني منكـ*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*مسجات رهيييبه وحليوة مرره*
*بس خساره ماطلعت الصور *.^*
*يسلموو بقايآ ع هييك نقل رائع*
*ربي يعطيكِ العافيه*
*ودووم بانتظار المميز*
*دمتي بووود*

----------


## بقآيا حنين

*شذى الزهرآء ؛؛*

*ربي يعآفيكـ ويسلمكـ من كل شر ؛؛*

*كوني .. بـِ خير ~*

**

----------


## النظره البريئه

ابتسم حبيبي خلني اسمع ضحكتك
اقترب مني خلني احضن همستك
بعيوني أشوف فرحتك بايدي امسح دمعتك
أطبع قبلة على خدك يصيح لشوقها قلبك
تعال خلني أشيل همي ويا همك
واكتب على ايدك بدمي والله أحبك
عجتني حيييييييل الكلمات ..


يعطيك العافيه ع الطرح ..
وفقك الله ..
مبارك عليكم مولد الامام علي الأكبر

----------

